

 Rate my weekend project - giftydev
http://www.bestgifty.com

======
giftydev
BestGifty is a fun way to make your Wish List for the Holidays, your Birthday,
or your Wedding by letting your friends do it for you.

I'm in the middle of a much larger product that has had a large time arch and
this idea just kind of hit me the other day. I wish it had hit me a month
earlier so that it could have been better shape for the holiday run...oh
well...I got it out now instead of waiting a year.

I'd love to hear your thoughts on the good, the bad, and the ugly(I'm a hacker
not a designer....you won't hurt my feelings).

Coming soon: -Comments in the app, or by using facebook's comment widget
-Achievements

------
fgiftydev
You're a fucking loser giftydev, go back to canada you celine deon of
developers.

